# Enco 110-2010 Lathe - $700 (Keenan Terrace, SC)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 29, 2020)

Enco 110-2010 Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

I have a used Enco model 110-2010 lathe for sale. 10"x24". It works but both motors I have are not...



					columbia.craigslist.org


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 29, 2020)

That certainly looks like a deal- especially if you have a motor laying around, or can fix one of the ones he has- probably just needs a cap


----------

